# Chaos Army for sale



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

Selling an army I acquired from a friend whose moving and needs the cash. Army includes:

30 (3x10) Bloodletters of Khorne ($104.25) 2/3 Painted, remainder on base and primed.
10 Pink Horrors ($34.75) Primed on Sprue
10 Demonettes ($34.75) Primed on Sprue
5 Seekers of Slaaneesh ($29.75) Primed on Sprue
1 The Changeling ($20.75) Metal, painted
1 Skulltaker ($30.00) Metal, Painted
1 Chaos Demon Bloodthirster ($69.25) Metal (I believe) Painted
1 Herald Of Khorne on Juggernaught ($35.75) Metal, Painted
3 Bloodcrushers of Khorne ($65.50) Partly Painted
1 Demon Prince ($39.95) Painted
1 Soul Grinder ($79.25) Primed and assembled
1 Codex ($39.50) Used

Prices are GW's, PM me with an offer. All serious offers will be considered. Buyer handles shipping, and tells me how to ship it. Pictures available on request and can be supplied after Thursday as I'll be getting the last two models then (bloodthirster and soul grinder).


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for $450 CDN.


----------

